# Baby and Ziggy



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks God for TWO knees!


Baby thinks if she doesn't see him, he's not really there









































































Ziggy preening his invisible tail 









Showing his tail jelousy


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

awww look how cute there are sitting side by side...hehe, poor Ziggy because he doesn't have much of a tail he is probably wondering what that is on Baby  he is playing with his life getting close to her tail


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, look at Ziggy trying to be cool and preen his tail like Baby.  They're such a cute pair.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> he is playing with his life getting close to her tail


you're right about that- the last few days she does seem to have relaxed a little around him though- still loves to hiss at him at times but will sleep in his cage, eat his food and not get too angry when it's his turn for cuddles..hehe


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

They are both so cute!  I never realised that Baby's tail was so beautiful...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> They are both so cute!  I never realised that Baby's tail was so beautiful...


Thank you! Yes, Baby really keeps herself very neat!


----------

